# MD.Apothecary's Wicked Sister



## md.apothecary (Jan 11, 2008)

Well...as I discussed previously in another thread I was going to be starting a grow journal for myself pretty soon. This will help me keep track of my days and data collection.

About 5 days ago I started the germination process of some of my own personal strain ... I call it 

WickeD Sister


Anyway... after two days they germinated and put out tap roots. I did not take pictures because everyone has seen tap roots in water before. But I used a sterile glass and soaked the seeds until the had a tap root.

All four seeds popped within 48hrs.

That night I put them into 16oz pots with lightly packed soil. Tonight (5th day total) I am about to have some seedlings breaking soil. They should pop within the hour.... yes... literally, within the hour.

Most people don't think of plants as living, moving beings, but they are and they move like snails. I wish I had a time-lapse camera to show their movement.

When I get back on my PC, I will upload the photos later.​


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 11, 2008)

good luck,man


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 11, 2008)

Alright md.!  The beginnings of Wicked Sister.  Sounds like one mean broad.  I hope they continue to roll along.  

Is this the cfl test you had talked about in an earlier thread, by chance? 

Good luck.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 11, 2008)

Oops - just folllowed link from that thread to here.  OK - it is the cfl test thread.  Houston - we have a confirmation.


----------



## thestandard (Jan 11, 2008)

soil? lights? space? parents of wicked sister?


----------



## md.apothecary (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay, as promised... the pictures are attached. 2 of the 4 have sprouted a seedling.

This is going to be done in my newly built grow box. Please see the link below for the details. I don't want to repaste it all. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20779

As for the strain cross, that will be revealed later if it's worth mentioning.  

The soil is a homemade mixture, I recycle soil, a bit of this, a bit of that, nothing special. So far, obviously watering with plain water, no nutes as of yet.

As I mentioned before, after a little over an hour or so, two of the plants broke soil. Just as I predicted they would.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 12, 2008)

I got one ? tho... when u say u recycle soil... do you flush it first?, or do you just use it as is... after you've dumped all kinds of ferts into it, if you do use ferts?


----------



## md.apothecary (Jan 12, 2008)

It's flushed and baked.

It's an endless cycle. I have buckets outside with a very fine screen over the top. The soil is used, and when I am done with it, I filter it out through chicken wire to catch roots and such out. They then go into 5gal buckets outside for months at a time before it's tested for density and color. It's like composting. The rain will wash away all the bad nutes and salts, and of course it's turned regularly. 

The sun bakes the dirt here and really dries it out good, which makes it retain less water in the future. It is interesting to see how your soil will literally fluff up after a plant has grown in it because of all the organic material, leaves, roots, etc. that change the consistency of the soil. 

I might take a picture of my soil recylcing center by the wood pile sometime, but I don't know how easy that will be for security reasons. lol


----------



## md.apothecary (Jan 12, 2008)

BTW, I love using lava rocks in my soil... just a tid bit of info. It helps aerate the soil and the roots love it. They will cling to it like crazy, similar to the hydroton balls in a hydro grow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 12, 2008)

*Everything looks and sounds great. Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them babies a boost.  *


----------



## md.apothecary (Jan 12, 2008)

As of this morning the two that have seedlings have sprouted their second set of leaves outside of the seed set. So there is now a total of 4 leaves on the plants. 

(Pictures later tonight)

Hoping the other two break soil sometime soon!! I don't like having different sized plants in a confined area!!


----------



## md.apothecary (Jan 14, 2008)

Had some technical difficulties lastnight with the computer, the third pup has finally broken soil, however it's not looking too strong at the moment. Still waiting on the fourth to break soil, hopefully it does soon.

Pictures should be up later this evening if I can get this digital camera to hook up properly to the computer.


----------



## md.apothecary (Jan 17, 2008)

Plants are about an inch tall, so far so good, still no fourth popping up. Still no pics due to camera malfunction. Pics will be here soon!

2 are looking fairly strong, and 1 is a super mini plant, not even 1/2" tall maybe not even a 1/4" lol

Others are about 1" tall


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 17, 2008)

*Well i normally don't give out GREEN MOJO twice but we gotta get them babies going so here's another round of GREEN MOJO for them. :aok: Grow babies grow.  *


----------



## md.apothecary (Jan 17, 2008)

ugh! dont let your camera run down the rechargable batteries too many times... it ultimately kills the batteries! I got pics to upload tonight/tomorrow when i get some more batteries.

Thanks for the MOJO I think I might need it for 2 of the 4 seeds.


----------



## guatemalacoolestdude (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't be makin' no mistakes
Put it out and then you bring it back straight


----------



## guatemalacoolestdude (Jan 19, 2008)

Go Texans


----------



## guatemalacoolestdude (Jan 19, 2008)

Check this out MD http://www.funnypicture123.com/html/people_funny/20061211/190.html


----------



## md.apothecary (Jan 19, 2008)

haha :hubba:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSeh3h12abo&feature=bzb302


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 9, 2008)

Anyway, been a while, but finally got a digi cam to take some pics.

This particular strain I've created is a nice one so far. Very durable and is quite heat tolerant... NOT fully tolerant, but can withstand heat up in the low 90's without a problem. However, it does tend to soak up water like crazy, and needs quite a bit of nutrients to maintain a good healthy color.

I've not yet disclosed the mother plants/strains yet, but the seeds seemed to sprout without problems, and I am working with some clones and seeds.

Anyway, the little grow box is housing the clones and seedlings, the one under an HPS was put into flower about a couple days ago.


----------



## md.apothecary (Apr 29, 2008)

If anyone happens to come across this thread again....

Anyone know what the average harvest is on a small white widow or white rhino plant is??

This particular strain would be similar to those... 

I was only able to pull about 1/2 LB (WET) off this plant...

Pics to come tomorrow after a little drying.


----------



## md.apothecary (Apr 29, 2008)

The tips of the bud got a little too close to the light it seems. I had a heat spike in the grow area and it crispied the leaves a bit, that's the curling. It was about 6" away from the light source, but we had a serious of power outages and the fans didn't kick back on, so the lights crispied the leaves.

However, I am looking at 250g (wet with stem)


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice looking buds you have there. Babies are very healthy looking.


----------



## md.apothecary (Apr 29, 2008)

Hah now it's time to do a refresher on how to make nice buds after harvest...


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks like you got yourself some funk there. Congrats bro, nice harvest.


----------

